# Russian dash cam clips - scary!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If you're considering a trip to Russia, think again! In Russian, but no real need for translation.......

scary


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There seem to be hundreds of these clips around. Cameras fitted to protect insurance I understand but often the nonchalant way they are responded to beggars belief.... I have just crossed Russia of my travel list, anyhow I don't think they have Aires.
Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Alan

Never mind Aires most Russians I have met do not have Graces either  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *rosalan wrote:-*I have just crossed Russia of my travel list, anyhow I don't think they have Aires.
> Alan


There are a few, anyone for a Moscow Meet? 8) 

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccib.php?pays=RUSSIE

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am getting worried about driving via The Balcans and Bulgaria to Turkey...... :? 

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Have you checked-out the cost of living in Turkey recently? Basia's Sister lives there and they are really hurting - fortunately they now have a large garden and are doing a lot of subsistance living, including buying grapes and making own wine, plus making legally-allowed quantities of Raki.

Fuel is also expensive now.

Geoff


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Stark raving bonkers!

It's even worse than the M25.  

Richard.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray Have you checked-out the cost of living in Turkey recently? Basia's Sister lives there and they are really hurting - fortunately they now have a large garden and are doing a lot of subsistance living, including buying grapes and making own wine, plus making legally-allowed quantities of Raki.
> Fuel is also expensive now. Geoff


No Geoff.
I will only be visiting our son who has decided to go live there for as long as they can. He has a nice house there bought as a holiday home about 7 years ago. It will be up to him to work things out.

I was only going to drive and visit for a few weeks. But as things are it might have to be next year now.

Ray.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

> "bognormike"]If you're considering a trip to Russia, think again! In Russian, but no real need for translation.......
> scary


If you like these, Channel 5 is running a programme called "Car Crash TV". We've watched all of them so far :roll: , it's been running about 4 weeks. I think all of the ones in your link have been on there & a lot more besides.
It's on Mondays at 7.30 p.m., so I'll be setting the Humax box for tonight. that way we can zap the ads.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There was also a similar programme on ITV last week. I believe it is a series but has been suspended temporarily due to Sport taking over the midweek slots. :roll:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Worst of all these dick heads come over here and drive just the same.


I was in our local police station a couple of years ago to produce my licence. While in there at the front desk was a man from the Eastern block doing the same thing. Only difference being he had an old bit of paper as a licence no tax or insurance stating I not know your laws.

He then did no more than walk out and get in his un-roadworthy car and drive off no plod came out to stop him.

Me I passed a statement showing concern over this and was quickly removed to a side room and given a dressing down.

Yet again how stupid are our local plod.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------

